# Heisse Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 4



## Casso (7. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Bilder und den kurzen Einblick in deine Angeltage. Ärgerlich dass du einige Fische verloren hast aber das gehört dazu und der Drill ist ja trotzdem gut gewesen. Von daher passt es doch irgendwie. Schöne Bilder wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich bei dem Wetter nicht vor die Tür zum Angeln gegangen wäre. Bei Sonne und hohen Temperaturen verkrieche ich mich immer irgendwo in den Schatten und hoffe dass der Tag bald vorbei ist.


----------



## Krallblei (7. Juli 2019)

Des geht schon. Mit viel trinken und viel Schatten. Uv-Schutzkleidung stets getränkt mit Eiswasser 

Danke für deine Rückmeldung


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. Juli 2019)

Cooler Bericht Aber echt extreme Bedingungen...


----------



## Nemo (7. Juli 2019)

Ihr verliert recht viele Fische. Vielleicht mal stärkeres Gerät wählen?


----------



## Krallblei (8. Juli 2019)

Bring nix. 

1. Wirfst dich zu tode.
2. Sind die Korallen ja immernoch da.


----------



## nostradamus (8. Juli 2019)

Hi,
schöner Bericht wie immer! 
Danke
mario


----------



## Krallblei (8. Juli 2019)

*Danke Mario.*

Du kennst die Bedingungen vor Ort!

Schwierig.

Aber geil wenns läuft

Rechts vom Hotel ist ne arge Strömungskante. Schnorchler dürfen da nicht hin. Und das nicht ohne Grund. Da spült es dich weg. Fast jeden Abend raubte es da 2 Stunden. Leider ist das zu nah am Hotel und das Gebiet wurde gesperrt wegen neuem Hotelbau.

Da läuft es. Da hängt bei jeden zweiten Wurf ein Fisch. Schade schade.

Auch ich habe meine Grenzen dort.


----------



## Nemo (12. Juli 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Bring nix.
> 
> 1. Wirfst dich zu tode.
> 2. Sind die Korallen ja immernoch da.



Mag sein, aber z.B. die Daiwa Ninja wäre mir definitiv ein wenig zu schwach auf der Brust für diese Verhältnisse und die offensichtlich vorhandenen großen Fische.
Schade für die verlorenen Fische und schade für Euch...

Trotzdem wieder ein sehr schöner und lesenswerter Bericht
Super auch die Zubereitung des Fangs im Steingrill/-ofen


----------



## Krallblei (12. Juli 2019)

Danke Dir.

Zum Spinnfischen wäre die mir auch deutlich zu klein. 
Allerdings sieht das mein Ägyptischer Freund beim Grundangeln auf Kleinfisch anders
.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (12. Juli 2019)

Toller Bericht. Käme nie auf die Idee da angeln zu gehen. Aber sehr interessant zu lesen


----------



## rule270 (13. Juli 2019)

Hy
Schöner Bericht .
Leider wars mir ein wenig Heiss zu dieser Zeit.
Wenns geht im Frühjahr wieder ...
LG
Rudi


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. Juli 2019)

Guter Bericht, klassisches Dilemma bei dir wie mir scheint...sehr hart erarbeitete Fische, und gerade genug Kontakte um nicht die Motivation zu verlieren. 
Freu mich schon auf deine weiteren Abenteuer....du bist ja offensichtlich nicht kleinzukriegen


----------

